# Cabela's Dundee Archery Department



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I have bought a new compound bow and an X-bow in the last two weeks at Cabela's in Dundee.I have had to go back a couple times for help and adjustments like cutting arrows, buying and installing new sights and these guys have been GREAT. No questions asked or pissy moods. From the young kid to the seasoned vets they have put up with me and done all I ask. That's why I shop there


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Can't wait for the Cabelas to open up in Chesterfield Township! 
<----<<<


----------



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

I like to support my local pro-shops before I take my bow to a big box store. You cannot beat the service of a mom and pop pro-shop.


----------



## dlehnert (Jul 1, 2013)

Sad thing is there aren't very many local shops left, the just can't make enough in the off season.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Would love to find a good local shop. Tried one just down the road from me in Fenton last year when I needed a new string, arrows, sight and release. Spent $400 and they were not of much help or very friendly. Both times I went in there they were pretty rude, seemed as if They didn't want anything to do with me unless I was dropping $1000 on a new bow. It is sad because I don't even know where to go now.


----------



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Would love to find a good local shop. Tried one just down the road from me in Fenton last year when I needed a new string, arrows, sight and release. Spent $400 and they were not of much help or very friendly. Both times I went in there they were pretty rude, seemed as if They didn't want anything to do with me unless I was dropping $1000 on a new bow. It is sad because I don't even know where to go now.


I am not that familiar with the Fenton area and pro shops around there. But if you don't mind the drive I would recommend Hog Wild Archery or Adams Archery.


----------



## jigornot (Dec 29, 2010)

Went to a "family" owned bow shop in Lansing to buy a new PSE. Anything mounted was 5bucks. Wanted a rest and peep put on and was told by the tech that because I wasn't having a sight mounted it was not possible to put a peep on correctly . Having the rest put on correctly must have been a different price but I didn't see it listed. Never went back for anything.


----------



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

jigornot said:


> Went to a "family" owned bow shop in Lansing to buy a new PSE. Anything mounted was 5bucks. Wanted a rest and peep put on and was told by the tech that because I wasn't having a sight mounted it was not possible to put a peep on correctly . Having the rest put on correctly must have been a different price but I didn't see it listed. Never went back for anything.


Unfortunately there are bad mom and pop shops out there. I have been in some and never went back. Then there are some that are great. But I know one thing I will never let a big box store touch my bow.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Shooter's Service had to downsize after their big expansion 5 or so years ago.
They just never got the fact that good polite service and stocked shelves of common items add up to repeat customers.
Standing around bs-ing with a few old goat regulars doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Would love to find a good local shop. Tried one just down the road from me in Fenton last year when I needed a new string, arrows, sight and release. Spent $400 and they were not of much help or very friendly. Both times I went in there they were pretty rude, seemed as if They didn't want anything to do with me unless I was dropping $1000 on a new bow. It is sad because I don't even know where to go now.


I had no idea that Guns Galore in Fenton had an Archery Department? :lol:

Get on southbound US-23, head down to Whitmore Lake and see the folks at Van's, you wont be sorry you made the trip........


----------



## Mark Warner (Sep 21, 2015)

Burksee said:


> I had no idea that Guns Galore in Fenton had an Archery Department? :lol:
> 
> Get on southbound US-23, head down to Whitmore Lake and see the folks at Van's, you wont be sorry you made the trip........


I was in Van's many many years ago and I walked in walked around nobody said a word to me so I walked out and haven't been back.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so fortunate to live in west mi and have GV sporting goods close by. They make it a point to learn your name(and face) and make you feel welcome every time you stop in. Whether it be something small or a new bow purchase. Nobody else touches my bow


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

when we are over there on the farm i love going to cabelas dundee


----------



## mrbeachtc (Oct 1, 2010)

Cabelas in Saginaw is nice...just not as big as Dundee


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

The kid working in the archery department at Cabela's is good. He got his training at Adam's Archery. I enjoy going to Cabela's for a lot of things since I don't live too far from it, but I drive the extra miles to have anything done on my bow at Adam's.


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Burksee said:


> I had no idea that Guns Galore in Fenton had an Archery Department? :lol:



HAHAHAHA. So perfect. Some rude grumpy turds there. Maybe it has changed but i wont go find out. I live near fenton and drive all the way to Adams Archery. Always been great to me. Love the range and 3D course. Blows my mind going to a bow shop that doesnt have at least a 20 yard range.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

Jimbo 09 said:


> Would love to find a good local shop. Tried one just down the road from me in Fenton last year when I needed a new string, arrows, sight and release. Spent $400 and they were not of much help or very friendly. Both times I went in there they were pretty rude, seemed as if They didn't want anything to do with me unless I was dropping $1000 on a new bow. It is sad because I don't even know where to go now.


Where you are, I would go to spot shooter in Holly, they make great strings, cables, and are good guys


----------



## Bms (Aug 18, 2015)

bigmac said:


> I have bought a new compound bow and an X-bow in the last two weeks at Cabela's in Dundee.I have had to go back a couple times for help and adjustments like cutting arrows, buying and installing new sights and these guys have been GREAT. No questions asked or pissy moods. From the young kid to the seasoned vets they have put up with me and done all I ask. That's why I shop there


Try Adams Archery in Milan, you won't go back to Cabela's


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Compounds and crossbows in lansing is a joke. They only want to sell to the misinformed. 
I was in the last year, because there a pse dealer. I asked to shoot pse's flagship bow. The owner argued for 20 minutes that it wasn't a pse bow. I then showed him the bow on the pse site. No apology or anything. Never again. Total firearms is the same. Arrowhead archery in eaton rapids is my go to shop now. Always great service


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

Martian said:


> Where you are, I would go to spot shooter in Holly, they make great strings, cables, and are good guys


That's where my wife and I go for our archery needs and live fishing bait. My FIL bought his new Hoyt from there. Although I believe when I was in there getting some stuff for my wife's bow, I asked how much for a string and cable put on my Matthews and got a pretty crazy quote and took it to Browns in Goodrich instead. Beside that they've been outstanding.


----------

